# Photos from Nationals



## Lisa Strass (Jan 3, 2009)

Mike is working on updating our webpage, so we were going through some photos. Here's some pictures from Nationals that I never posted!

*Strasslein Pearl of Great Price*

National Champion Weanling Filly, Over







*B&L's Rock E Good Man Charlie*

National Reserve Champion Amateur Sr. Stallion, Over






And two more pictures of Charlie that Mike took while we were at Nationals. I think these are my new favorites!









Thanks for letting me share. It is kind of neat to remember what my horses look like without their winter woolies.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 3, 2009)

Great pictures Lisa!

Pearl is AWESOME and Charlie looks FABULOUS!

Congrats on your placings at Nationals!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 3, 2009)

Lisa,

I LOVE that headshot of Charlie! Always have been a huge fan of Charlie !!

I love your Geshan filly too, that Geshan sure does make some nice babies





Congratulations Lisa & Mike


----------



## joyenes (Jan 3, 2009)

Charlie is just gorgeous!



I can see why he placed so well, he's one fantastic stallion.



Congratulations. Joyce


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 3, 2009)

Lisa Strass said:


> *B&L's Rock E Good Man Charlie*National Reserve Champion Amateur Sr. Stallion, Over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally



:love


----------



## Devon (Jan 3, 2009)

I love both of them. Pearl is perfect


----------



## hairicane (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow, they are beautiful. Those are wonderful photos too.


----------



## Frankie (Jan 4, 2009)

Both are very nice!!!!!!

Congratulations onf their placings.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh there are my Kids


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 4, 2009)

Beautiful! I see Charlie at Nationals! Even prettier in person





Also, I think Pearl has THE neatest creation story ever! I so happy that she was a filly!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks everybody!



Belinda said:


> Oh there are my Kids


Thanks, B, for making them look their best!



midnight star stables said:


> Beautiful! I see Charlie at Nationals! Even prettier in person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and me and Mike also!!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Jan 9, 2009)

Charlie is totally awesome!!! Love him


----------



## jrae (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats! They are both beautiful...I love Charlie!!!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice horses Lisa....


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks again for the compliments on our horses. All three of these guys are very special to us.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your show year

Beautiful horses


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 15, 2009)

I really like your husband's photos of your horse AND I really like your horse



Thought he might kinda neat in a more interesting setting.


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 15, 2009)

Speechless!

~Sandy


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 15, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Nice looking horses.... and congratulations[/SIZE]_


----------

